# Scheels Scope Worth Buying or Not?



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

If you buy a gun from Scheels and a Scheels scope they give you $50.00 off the package. I like the gun but don't know anything about the scope. Should I keep looking or are they any good?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have two and like them. I would buy another. I have never had any case of them shifting or drifting in the last 4 years.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

buy it


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have 1, but done use it anymore, but was a good scope...but what ever you do DO NOT repeat DO NOT have them bore sight it for you..I had them bore sight 2 scopes for me and believe me when I tell you I was not even on the paper at 25 yds..IMO these guys are idiots...just my opinion..they have good products but the guys that did my bore sighting were idiots..so I bought my own bore sighting kit and do it myself. and I am on the paper at 50yds..


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

agreed the bore site at scheels is horrible. they did my nightforce and it didn't hit the paper also, but their scopes are awesome and you're getting an umbelievable warranty. no questions asked and they give you a new one.


----------



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Everyone,

Who would you take the gun to for the bore site? Outdoorsman?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

OutdoorsFan said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> 
> Who would you take the gun to for the bore site? Outdoorsman?


Bring it to me...I will do it for free and you WILL be on the paper at 50yds..


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Scheels scope on my 22-250, and I do not have any complaints. I would put it on the same level as a Nikon or other lower priced scopes. I believe the sales staff gets a larger commission on these than they do other brands, or that is what I have heard. They are not on the same level as a Loupold, Ziess, ect. but that is not what you are paying for. I have been very happy with mine and would consider buying another.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i have a barska tactical n that has worked wonders. specially with the crosshairs lit up at night.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The Scheels line is one of the better Chinese scopes on the market. With the $50 off deal, even more attractive. If you simply want to beat the Scheels price point on just the scope, check out the Mueller line. Very good quality, great prices.
Burl


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know i may change the subject, but what's everyones opions on scheels brand spotting scope? i noticed there about $100 cheaper than the nikon prostaffers version, and was wondering if any one had opions on there spotting scopes. :beer:


----------

